# Magic Lantern Issue/Question



## Canon1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I just bought a used 40D for a time lapse project and want to put ML on it to take advantage of bulb ramping. Anyway, I just went to the ML site to download the software and it does not list the 40D as being supported in the new stable version. http://www.magiclantern.fm/downloads.html On the home page http://www.magiclantern.fm/ it lists the 40D as being supported.

Is there an older version of ML that I need to use? I can't seem to find it anywhere. 

I've never used ML before, so I am not familiar with the whole process. 

Thanks to anyone with a suggestion or answer to this.


----------



## sama (Mar 1, 2014)

There is no ML for 40D yet. Several developers of ML worked on it and did not seem to continue with the project somehow.


----------



## Canon1 (Mar 1, 2014)

sama said:


> There is no ML for 40D yet. Several developers of ML worked on it and did not seem to continue with the project somehow.



That's what I was expecting someone to say. Nice of them to list it on their home page as a "supported" camera. Oh well.


----------



## Canon1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > There is no ML for 40D yet. Several developers of ML worked on it and did not seem to continue with the project somehow.
> ...



In regards to the ACTUAL supported cameras... are all ML features valid with each camera? Or do some cameras support some features while other cameras.... I'm interested in Bulb Ramping. Thanks!


----------



## PhilippP74 (Mar 1, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> In regards to the ACTUAL supported cameras... are all ML features valid with each camera? Or do some cameras support some features while other cameras.... I'm interested in Bulb Ramping. Thanks!



Here's the feature matrix: http://builds.magiclantern.fm/#/features


----------



## Diko (Mar 1, 2014)

There is... in 12 hours I will provide link... curently not on my computer... there are very few features implemented. You can forget about dual iso or similiar 


UPDATE: 

I had a brief discussion with a forum mate from there. Obviously the so called build 108 is not OK.

40D OS is *VxWorks*. Newer bodies (aside from 1 Dx, for which I don't know) use (Canon internally developed) *DryOS*. Magic Lantern enhancement uses DryOS ONLY:-(

Check *this topic* and see for yourself the status of development (in case you haven't alredy done that)

As for all done so far here is a *download site*. I am sorry for misleading you. I thought that it was already working. :-((((

Have fun!


----------



## Canon1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Diko said:


> There is... in 12 hours I will provide link... curently not on my computer... there are very few features implemented. You can forget about dual iso or similiar
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...



No worries ! Thanks for looking into it more. I ended up getting a t2i instead. I KNOW that is on the ACTUALLY supported camera list.


----------

